# 70 gallon lizard lounge



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

I just bought a 70 gallon oceanic lizard lounge aquarium. I am looking for 75 gallon or larger terrarium pics PLEASE. Would pdf's have a problem finding food in an enclosure this size or bigger?


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow--you've got the Cadillac of tanks! I've got that tank for my day geckoes. Some things to note about it: there's vent holes on the sides and back which may need to be modified(screening material) if you use it for pdfs as the slots would allow fruitflies to escape. The holes also are fairly low (~5") off the bottom so they may be covered over with substrate--the tank should have come with caps to cover these holes. The height should allow a good selection of plants to be used. Check out the gallery of this site--lots of talented guys/gals here when designing terrariums.
Scott


----------

